# John McCabe 21 April 1939 – 13 February 2015



## Taggart

Just been reading the obituary of John McCabe in the Telegraph. Described as a "composer pianist in the tradition of Bartók and Rachmaninov", he died after a long illness.


----------



## arpeggio

He was one of my favorites. He composed one work for concert band: _Canyons_. It was awesome.


----------



## Jos

That is sad news. 
Love his Haydn pianosonatas. I will play some of them this evening as a tribute.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Always sad to hear of a composer's demise. He's one of those composers I always mean to check out but never seem to get around to (I was intrigued by the title of one of his works, Chagall Windows), although I do have one or two works featuring him as pianist. 

Perhaps I owe it to his memory to listen to something by him.


----------



## ptr

Sad news indeed!

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph

A good composer and an excellent pianist - his recording of Nielsen´s complete piano works is a gem. I still haven´t heard his Haydn set, but am looking forward to it.


----------



## Itullian

LOVE his Haydn sonatas.
Thank you John :tiphat::angel:


----------

